# My ide 2.5 hard disk can not be used as usb disk.

## waterloo2005

My ide 2.5 hard disk can not be used as usb disk. But it can be used in notebook.

This is a HITACHI 2.5 ide disk .

When I plug in usb port, syslog gives:

```
Dec 29 11:33:11 localhost kernel: [57392.328868] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Device not ready

Dec 29 11:33:11 localhost kernel: [57392.328876] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Dec 29 11:33:11 localhost kernel: [57392.328884] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc]  Sense Key : Not Ready [current] 

Dec 29 11:33:11 localhost kernel: [57392.328893] Info fld=0x0

Dec 29 11:33:11 localhost kernel: [57392.328896] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc]  <<vendor>> ASC=0xff ASCQ=0xffASC=0xff <<vendor>> ASCQ=0xff

Dec 29 11:33:11 localhost kernel: [57392.328909] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00

Dec 29 11:33:11 localhost kernel: [57392.328928] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 0

Dec 29 11:35:01 localhost CRON[21784]: (root) CMD (command -v debian-sa1 > /dev/null && debian-sa1 1 1)
```

What is the matter?

Thanks

----------

## loisl

Hi,

there are two things You should look for:

does Your USB-to-IDE adapter/converter provide power to the disk?

can You attach an external power supply to Your IDE Disk?

----------

## waterloo2005

 *loisl wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> there are two things You should look for:
> 
> does Your USB-to-IDE adapter/converter provide power to the disk?
> ...

 

I also try to connect to usb port of back of desktop machine(without external power), but fail too.

In my converter , there is a power port, but I have no power line.

What volt do I need to buy for 2.5 ide disk?

thanks

----------

## creaker

5V with up to 1A current should be enough for 2.5 inch drive.

You have to check your adaptor, if it designed for 2.5 disks, it should provide 5V from USB bus to the disk. It should be enough without external power supply, that needed for 3.5 inch drives only (due to 12V missing on USB port)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

waterloo2005,

Hard drives use 12v for the spin motor and 5v for the drive electronics.

There are all sorts of arrangements to provide both voltages from a single supply.

Most HDD need more power than a single USB root hub can provide, hence the common use of Y cables to double the available power.

Thats two USB connectors going to the external HDD enclosure.  

We need to know more about the HDD, e.g. its part number and the USB to IDE converter.  The output from lsusb would be a good start.

----------

## creaker

@NeddySeagoon

2.5 disk uses +5V for both motor and logic. It doesn't require +12V bus (12V requires for 3.5 disks).

Depending on adaptor it may require 12V for voltage regulator (if adaptor contains built-in regulator) though it very unlikely. But anyway hdd itself needs 5V only.

If it is impossible to find adaptor's specification, the safe way is to start with 5V power supply.

----------

## eccerr0r

They need to put a ban on all those external 2.5" USB cases that don't require external power...

Too many people running into this issue and then treating this as a software problem. Uuugghh...

(though USB3 may be OK to do this...)

----------

## waterloo2005

@NeddySeagoon

I also try to use Y cable , but fail too.

```
lsusb

Bus 002 Device 018: ID 058f:6390 Alcor Micro Corp. USB 2.0-IDE bridge
```

That HDD is HITACHI MODEL: HTS541616J9AT00 , 160GB.

I have another Seagate 2.5 ide hdd which has the same problem.

I have tried 3 different usb->ide adaptors for the two 2.5 ide , all tries fail.

The 3 different usb->ide are OK, because I have tested them with other 2.5 ide disks(at that time without external power).

I have four 2.5 ide disks , only two have the problem.

Thanks

----------

## eccerr0r

How about this:

I have found that the Hitachi/IBM drives to least likely want to work with the no-external-power usb to IDE cases.  I have one drive that usually works but even that is dicey.  Either way, most 2.5" disks want 500mA (and sometimes more) and they really want that current on the 5V rail, and not printing that there just in case.  USB supports a max of 500mA, but the vast majority of USB ports out there, in order to prevent overload conditions or because they have poor quality USB connectors (cables AND ports) will not get anywhere near that 500mA needed to power a IDE/SATA disk.

The ones I've worked with:

20GB Fujitsu - usually fails

20GB IBM - usually fails

40GB Hitachi - usually fails

20GB Toshiba - works most of the time but some machines will fail.

YMWV.  Depends on disk, cable, and ports.

I have found that SSDs (both CF with adapter and real SSDs) tend to behave better because they do not have the immense spinup current.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

waterloo2005,

The  data sheet for your drivi says its 5v only and needs 5w to spin up and 1.8w to operate normally.

5w is as much as 2 USB root hubs can supply, so using a Y cable may work but you will need to ensure that both ends of the Y are connected to different root ubs and that no other devices are connected to the root hubs used for the HDD.

Lastly, if your enclosure expects you to use a power brick, operating without one may not be supported.  Unfortunately, I cannot find any information about the power wiring in your USB enclosure.

----------

## waterloo2005

I have bought a new adaptor with external power 5v 1A.

When I plug it to usb, dmesg gives:

```
[74520.556342] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 34 using ehci_hcd

[74520.651759] scsi12 : usb-storage 2-1.2:1.0

[74521.652972] scsi 12:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Hitachi  HTS541616J9AT00  0041 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[74521.653543] sd 12:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[74521.654208] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdc] 312581808 512-byte logical blocks: (160 GB/149 GiB)

[74521.656240] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[74521.656253] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

[74521.657226] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page found

[74521.657229] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[74521.660097] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page found

[74521.660110] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[74551.843718] usb 2-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 34 using ehci_hcd

[74582.875585] usb 2-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 34 using ehci_hcd

[74613.811658] usb 2-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 34 using ehci_hcd

[74644.747605] usb 2-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 34 using ehci_hcd

[74664.789527] INFO: task kworker/u:0:3957 blocked for more than 120 seconds.

[74664.789531] "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs" disables this message.

[74664.789533] kworker/u:0     D ffffffff81806240     0  3957      2 0x00000000

[74664.789538]  ffff8800548b1980 0000000000000046 0000000000000000 000000008b68f78a

[74664.789543]  ffff8800548b1fd8 ffff8800548b1fd8 ffff8800548b1fd8 00000000000137c0

[74664.789546]  ffff8801b51e1700 ffff880114ec0000 ffff8800548b1960 ffff8801bfa94080

[74664.789550] Call Trace:

[74664.789557]  [<ffffffff81118e70>] ? __lock_page+0x70/0x70

[74664.789562]  [<ffffffff8165f62f>] schedule+0x3f/0x60

[74664.789565]  [<ffffffff8165f6df>] io_schedule+0x8f/0xd0

[74664.789568]  [<ffffffff81118e7e>] sleep_on_page+0xe/0x20

[74664.789570]  [<ffffffff8165fdaa>] __wait_on_bit_lock+0x5a/0xc0

[74664.789574]  [<ffffffff81118e67>] __lock_page+0x67/0x70

[74664.789578]  [<ffffffff8108c130>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x40/0x40

[74664.789582]  [<ffffffff81119ea0>] do_read_cache_page+0x160/0x180

[74664.789586]  [<ffffffff811b1f00>] ? blkdev_write_begin+0x30/0x30

[74664.789590]  [<ffffffff81119f09>] read_cache_page_async+0x19/0x20

[74664.789593]  [<ffffffff81119f1e>] read_cache_page+0xe/0x20

[74664.789597]  [<ffffffff811e697d>] read_dev_sector+0x2d/0x90

[74664.789599]  [<ffffffff811e7b64>] adfspart_check_ICS+0x74/0x2d0

[74664.789604]  [<ffffffff8131a154>] ? snprintf+0x34/0x40

[74664.789607]  [<ffffffff811e7af0>] ? invalidate_partitions+0xb0/0xb0

[74664.789609]  [<ffffffff811e70f8>] check_partition+0xf8/0x200

[74664.789612]  [<ffffffff811e7847>] rescan_partitions+0xb7/0x2b0

[74664.789616]  [<ffffffff811b308b>] __blkdev_get+0x37b/0x460

[74664.789619]  [<ffffffff8108bcc7>] ? bit_waitqueue+0x17/0xc0

[74664.789622]  [<ffffffff811b31ce>] blkdev_get+0x5e/0x1e0

[74664.789626]  [<ffffffff812fec12>] register_disk+0x172/0x190

[74664.789629]  [<ffffffff812fece4>] add_disk+0xb4/0x230

[74664.789634]  [<ffffffff8144a52b>] sd_probe_async+0x11b/0x1d0

[74664.789638]  [<ffffffff8109354f>] async_run_entry_fn+0x7f/0x180

[74664.789642]  [<ffffffff81085cf7>] process_one_work+0x127/0x470

[74664.789645]  [<ffffffff81086e04>] worker_thread+0x164/0x370

[74664.789649]  [<ffffffff81086ca0>] ? manage_workers.isra.31+0x130/0x130

[74664.789652]  [<ffffffff8108b64c>] kthread+0x8c/0xa0

[74664.789657]  [<ffffffff8166bcf4>] kernel_thread_helper+0x4/0x10

[74664.789660]  [<ffffffff8108b5c0>] ? flush_kthread_worker+0xa0/0xa0

[74664.789663]  [<ffffffff8166bcf0>] ? gs_change+0x13/0x13

[74675.683480] usb 2-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 34 using ehci_hcd

[74706.747326] usb 2-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 34 using ehci_hcd

[74706.840836] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdc] Unhandled error code

[74706.840840] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdc]  Result: hostbyte=DID_ABORT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK

[74706.840843] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdc] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00

[74706.840849] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 0

[74706.840853] Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0

[74720.562330] cfg80211: Found new beacon on frequency: 2472 MHz (Ch 13) on phy2

[74737.683335] usb 2-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 34 using ehci_hcd

[74768.619349] usb 2-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 34 using ehci_hcd
```

At that time , I still can not find usb disk in nautilus.

----------

